# kibble



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

We are picking up our new puppy Boo in 2 weeks! 

and i would like to feed her a kibble diet (as to be completley honest im not sure i have the space or the stomach for RAW feeding!!) a friend of mine has recommended Royal Canin as the poos (sorry ) tend to be nice and firm. Has anyone got experience with Royal Canin? I am aware that some brands can cause hyperactivity and be too heavily cereal based etc... so I would greatly appreciate any advice here! I am not concerned about price, however i wouldnt want to overpay for something that can be found cheaper with comparable quality.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry can't advice on Kibble as my Millie didn't like any of it. We went from Royal Canin to Science Plan to Arden Grange before ending up on the raw diet.

Don't be too put off by the raw diet. Most of us get our supply for Natural Instinct (NI) and if you think raw burger, thats what it looks like. No yukky bits or identifiable bits.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy was on Royal Canin from her breeder but she never showed much interest in it, she is now on raw. I believe Origen and Barking heads are supposed to be good but I am sure you will get some experienced kibble feeders along soon with their reccomendations!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we use Orijen, Lady seems to like it more than any other kibble we have tried


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Barking heads is good, weller has been on it about 6 months now and loves it. JoJo is trying it at the moment and will be giving a full reveiw after a month. It is the most natural type of kibble I have found and has no nasties in it at all. Poos excellent, not much of it and non smelly( as far as poo can be) It also doesn't hang around all day in his bowl, its eaten with in 5 mins!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> we use Orijen, Lady seems to like it more than any other kibble we have tried


Yeah, im hearing a lot of good things about orijen, i think i might give it a go, im sure my local pet store 'Kennelgate' in grantham were selling it last time i checked so i will give it a whirl! im going to get some of the frozen liver treats from N.I i think, but my main issue is lack of freezer space for the main range as we only have a fridge freezer and with no garage i cant even store in a chest freezer...however if push comes to shove and she is not keen on the orijen, then i may be able to borrow some of my mums freezer space as they live in the same village as us. 
Does anyone know the main differences between Orijen and Barking heads? and is there a significant price difference?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Barking heads is good, weller has been on it about 6 months now and loves it. JoJo is trying it at the moment and will be giving a full reveiw after a month. It is the most natural type of kibble I have found and has no nasties in it at all. Poos excellent, not much of it and non smelly( as far as poo can be) It also doesn't hang around all day in his bowl, its eaten with in 5 mins!!!


question answered! lol  i guess it really comes down to what availability there is on both brands in my area


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Claire .. my dogs came from the breeder on Royal Canin, I changed them over to Orijen ... but I am now testing the Barking Heads range ... so far so good .. I will be doing a full review in a couple of weeks time .. want them to be on it for a month ...

I want my dogs to enjoy their food, but I also want to be happy with what I feed them, I dont mind a raw treat, but main food is kibble for me, plus I want to find a range I support 100% so I can recommend it to any of my new puppy owners... 

I do think what every you feed your dog, is a personal choice and has to suit both owner and dog .. I am not for or against any feeding as long as it works for you ... although I do like natural and the convenience of kibble especially for new owners ... some of my puppy owners may hate the whole idea of raw. Its a choice


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Yeah, im hearing a lot of good things about orijen, i think i might give it a go, im sure my local pet store 'Kennelgate' in grantham were selling it last time i checked so i will give it a whirl! im going to get some of the frozen liver treats from N.I i think, but my main issue is lack of freezer space for the main range as we only have a fridge freezer and with no garage i cant even store in a chest freezer...however if push comes to shove and she is not keen on the orijen, then i may be able to borrow some of my mums freezer space as they live in the same village as us.
> Does anyone know the main differences between Orijen and Barking heads? and is there a significant price difference?


The difference between orijen and Barking Heads is cereal content. Orijen has no cereal what so ever and is basically meat and veg, vits ,minerals etc in a kibble form. It is more expensive than B.H. Some dogs get on brilliantly on it and others find it a bit rich as it must be quite concentrated.
B.H has cereal in the form of rice and oats and potatoes, depending on which flavour you have but the meat content is alot higher than many dog foods,which is good. Its just a matter of finding the one thats easier for you to get hold of.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Both of mine had Royal Canin from their breeders and I personally didn't like it as I felt it made them have lots of poos and soft ones too.

Then I researched it and decided to change to Arden Grange lamb. ( this was when I just had the one dog)

I then switched to Barking Heads after lots of research as I did not want a food that contained sugar beet in it. Most do plus it got positive reviews.

I am happy with BH and would recommend although I have recently gone onto a part RAW and Part BH diet for them both.

However you can find what suits one dog may not another so it is down to personal preference.

If you wish to check out the food content of Royal Canin, BH and Orijen then visit www.dogfoodanalysis .com.

It will tell you ingredients, pros and cons and whether they recommend or not. Just go to the review section and key in the dog brand in the search box.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty came from the breeder on James Wellbeloved Puppy but wouldn't eat
much and it gave her a runny tummy. I switched to Orijen about a Month ago and Betty is much more eager to eat and her poo's are much better - tho still smelly. She is quite hyper and am wondering if it could be the hgih protein content ( you read a lot of anecdotal stories confirming or denying this)..was thinking about switching to BH as slightly less meat content but think I will wait until JoJo has finished trialing......


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi came from his breeder on James Well Beloved but he stopped eating it so I tried Origen. He didn't like that much either and didn't eat enough and his poos were quite soft on it. Decided to switch to Natural Instinct and haven't looked back. He loves it! He poos less often, they are firm and small and they don't smell much. Everyone wins!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi came from his breeder on James Well Beloved but he stopped eating it so I tried Origen. He didn't like that much either and didn't eat enough and his poos were quite soft on it. Decided to switch to Natural Instinct and haven't looked back. He loves it! He poos less often, they are firm and small and they don't smell much. Everyone wins!


I think I will probably end up on Ni ( well not me be but Betty..) just wanted totry kibble options first as I'm a bit lazy... well I am a man after all!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty came from the breeder on James Wellbeloved Puppy but wouldn't eat
> much and it gave her a runny tummy. I switched to Orijen about a Month ago and Betty is much more eager to eat and her poo's are much better - tho still smelly. She is quite hyper and am wondering if it could be the hgih protein content ( you read a lot of anecdotal stories confirming or denying this)..was thinking about switching to BH as slightly less meat content but think I will wait until JoJo has finished trialing......


I have been using it for over 2 years and give it a big :whoo:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Claire ,you must live near me if Grantham is close to you i live nottingham side but just afew miles out of grantham (takes me 15mins to drive in).

Buddy was on orijen for 3months and i found his stools really loose and smelly at times and hated picking it up,i toyed for months about the raw food and in the end im so glad i went that route he's now on NI and its fantastic ,it dosnt smell when you dish it up his poo's are all firm and dont smell!!!

I dont feed anything else raw like bones etc and he still has a bit of kibble which i had left at lunch time .

The expence worried me but to be honest its so worth it,i order 10kg at a time and because they sit on top of each other they dont take up that much room.

Its worth trying the orijen to see how he goes on it first ,but if you dont get along with it try the NI i think you'll love it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine liked Barking Heads and Orijen and NI lol... althought lots of other kibble Wilf has turned his nose up at. If you have nt the space for raw but quitelike the idea you could feed a chicken wing for one meal, they dont take up much room x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If you're going for a kibble, suggest you take a look at Applaws as well - it's a good one, although not quite as good as Orijen in terms of ingredients.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

Blue buddy was on royal cannin from breeder and they gave us loads, but he didn't really like it much and took ages to finish so it was hard to guage toilet training! We changed him to Pedigree which he liked better but it made him fart!!!

The pet shop said Beta by Purina contained 3 times as much meat for only €1 more and you can feed less so it lasts longer! He absolutely woofs it down so fast he has no time to chew it. He now goes crazy at meal times!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle is Miss Fuss Pot -never ate Royal Canin and have large sack in garage as this is the food that she came from the breeder eating! Bought Orijen - loved the first bowl full - now doesn't touch it!
Burns puppy bites I found was a hit for slightly longer - smaller kibble for younger puppies and easily digestible - I bought another bag of this [a first for us]

NI was not long term - still walks away from it when I try her .

So I vary everything - one meal each day is raw mince or nature diet cubes - one meal Kibble [usually gets left]

I use the Kibble up as treats when training!
Good luck - I find the fussy feeding of Treacle the most difficult part of owning her!
PS You can try Boo on any of the foods stored in my garage - any excuse for me to have a puppy cuddle!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

When we got Ruby she was on Royal Canin - she was very hyperactive and on further investigation we discovered that some of their food contains Tourine - it's what they put in Red Bull! We did lots of research and transitioned her to The Natural Dog Food Company. She's been having it for a year now and is really happy with it.

We investigated changing and looked at Orijen as so many people rave about it. We have a great Natural Dog Food supplier near us but she doesn't stock Origen. She met with them and discovered that it is supplemented with artificial minerals and vitamins. They couldn't tell her why their 'natural' food needed to be supplemented. We have stuck with TNDFC and have never looked back.

Our new puppy, Pepper, is on NI - she seems to like it but I don't havce room in the freezer for it, and certainly wouldn't to stock food for both of them so I think we will transition her onto TNDFC as well over the next 6 weeks!

Try to find a specialist locally as they will give you good impartial advice!

Good luck!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks soo much for all your help and suggestions... Due to the overwhelming support for it,I have purchased a 2.5 kg bag of origen puppy today from kennelgate grantham, i may look at NI to mix and match in the future, but i will start at the novice end first!  lol, anyway, fingers crossed and i will keep you all updated on how it goes! 
12 more sleeps!  (and then no more sleeping by all accounts! Lol )


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Claire

Cara is on orijen and has been since we brought her home. Seems like a good food 

Kirsty xx


----------

